# Sticky  FAQ for Quilt Swaps (only)



## Karen

*Help, Iâm not sure I understand how a swap works.*

Before reading any further, be sure and read the forum swap FAQ thread. That section explains all about how a swap works, who can join, how to sign up, etc. Hereâs a direct link to that information:
http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?p=3579389#post3579389

Also, be sure and read through some of the previous swaps (in the Swap Archives) to get an even better idea of how it all works.


*How do I know what fabric to use?*

All our swaps (unless otherwise noted) are of cotton fabric. We prefer 100% cotton, but anything that is no less than a 50/50 poly/cotton blend is acceptable.


*Iâve heard forum members mention a â1 inch ruleâ, what is that?*

That means that the print in your fabric is to be no more than 1 inch. Now mind you, weâre not going to measure it and we donât expect you to either. As long as youâre in the neighborhood, youâre good to go. Your print can always be any size less than 1".

Occasionally, we will have a swap that larger prints would be more appropriate. In that case, we will suspend the 1" rule for that swap. As an example, letâs use a farm animal theme swap. The 1" is suspended, which means your print can be any size. Just be sure you get fabric that isnât too big so that when you cut the fabric you don't end up with half a cow, or the tail of horse, or just the feet of the chicken!


*Iâm confused by the colors and theme. Iâm not sure I understand why there is a set theme with specific colors?*

The themes and colors are selected so that no matter what type of block, what print of fabric, or how a block is put together, all the blocks will coordinate and have at least 2 characteristics that are in common with every other block. This is especially helpful when you consider that we have participants from all over the country and, often, even internationally. 


*Iâm wondering why the choices are so broad or not as complex as I wish they were?*

This goes back to our original goal. It isnât so we end up with a quilt. The quilt is just the bonus! The purpose is for the fellowship and helping the newbies, and each other, to develop their skills. 

We also donât want anyone to be left out because that particular swap entailed fabric that would be too expensive for some or not available (remember many people live very rural and donât have access to fabric shops), or was not up to their skill level. We want everyone, regardless of finances, experience, or limited fabric choices able to join in and fun too.

One very strict rule we have is that *all participants must be encouraging, accepting, and non-judgmental of the participants*. Our object to work together in a fun way. This isnât life and death or professional quilting. We don't expect nor strive for perfection. Please come with an attitude of helpfulness and fellowship.


*I donât understand the âDMC flossâ thing. Weâre suppose to embroider our blocks?*

Well you could if you wanted to but, no, thatâs not what the floss is for.  The purpose of the floss is so that we all have a source for our example of what color weâre to use in choosing our fabric colors. In other words, if we just said âblueâ or even âbright blueâ or even ânavy blueâ, those colors are all very subjective; as well as vary greatly. What bright blue is to one is totally different to another. Plus, since monitors vary so much, we canât depend on computer shades as our example.

This way, when we say, blue - DMC #311, everyone knows what color and shade of blue, weâre talking about. Itâs just another way to be sure that our blocks will all work together. 

Now mind you, your fabric doesnât have to be dead on that color. Itâs just so we can all be at least in the same ballpark.

Sometimes a particular print can be difficult to determine if the predominate color is one of the colors specified. The easist way to check this is to step back a several feet and squint your eyes. The predominate color will come forward.


*Do I have to us all the colors specified for that swap?*

Not at all. As long as you have one or more of those colors, as your predominate color of your fabrics, you're okay. You can also use other colors not specified (or as accent colors) as long as they go along with the theme and your predominate color of your block coincides with the specified colors of the swap.


*Some of the swaps say muslim as "filler". What do you mean "filler"?*

We often use muslim as an additional fabric choice - to fill in among your other fabric. Think of it as one of your color and fabric choices that will match any other color/fabric you'll be using.


*Do I need to wash my fabric before doing my blocks?*

Yes you do. Please wash your fabric and dry it in a dryer (if possible); then iron it before cutting it out. Please do not use any fabric softener since some are allergic.

This preparation is very important! This will ensure that any shrinkage has resulted so that when the quilt is put together some blocks won't shrink, while others do and pull at the seams or unbalance the quilt. Again, itâs one more measure to assure unity once the blocks are put together.


*How many blocks will I have to make?*

You will make one block for each participant, plus one extra block which is given to the hostess as a thank you for all her hard work in hostessing the swap. In other words, if 18 people sign up, you will make 19 blocks (1 for each person signing up; plus 1 for the hostess). Your hostess block can either be the same as the swap block, or you can make a different or special one.

The only exception would be if only 8-10 people would sign up for a swap. Then it will be determined, by vote of the participants at that time, whether to stick with just one per person or to do 2 per person instead.


*What size blocks do we make, what size seams, and can I choose my own pattern?*

Unless otherwise specified in that particular swap, blocks are to measure an accurate 12 Â½" square. To accomplish this, you will need to square up your blocks using a template. You can either use a purchased template or make your own. If your block comes out less than 12 Â½", you will need to add a border and then trim your block to measure 12 Â½". 

Seams are always a scant 1/4", unless otherwise noted in that swap.

You can also chose your own pattern block according to your skill level or time limitations, unless otherwise specified in that swap.


*Do you recommend I cut all my fabric out and just jump into a swap?*

Jump into the swap you may, weâd love to have you! 

Cut your fabric all out â no! 

Be sure and do at least one or two test blocks to be sure your block comes out as you expected. There are blocks that you would feel certain would be quick and easy, but instead, end up nothing but frustrating or taking more time than you will have. Do a couple of test blocks and find the one that suits you and your needs. If you do have problems with a block, remember help is only a few clicks of the keyboard away. Weâre always willing to help!


*Whatâs this about putting âlabelsâ on each finished block?*

After your blocks are complete, you will need to attach a paper label to each one with your forum username and state. Please use a small safety pin to attach the labels. Straight pins tend to fall off or get stuck in other blocks and, staples rust or can tear the fabric when removing them.

Having labels letâs us know who made which block and where they came from. Itâs really fun to see all the different places they come from!



*Okay, I did all that and my package is on itâs way to the hostess. Now what?*

Now you begin the hardest task of all. You wait in anticipation of all those beautiful blocks coming back to you! 

Once the hostess receives all the packages, she will sort them and package them up, using the mailing envelope you provided her. She will then take them to the post office, get them weighed, postage attached, delivery confirmation tickets stamped, and all scanned in. She will then do a post to the swap thread letting us know they are on their way home to us. She will also post all of her delivery confirmation numbers for tracking purposes and as confirmation that they have been shipped timely.


*Iâve heard swap members speak of a âsquishyâ. What in the world is a âsquishyâ?*

A squishy is the term we have adopted for the quilt block filled envelopes we send. Itâs a âsquishyâ envelope when all those blocks are all loaded up for shipping. We all wait in anticipation of getting our squishy!


----------

